# ليييييييييييييييييييييييه



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى *
*موضوع خطر على بالى حبيت تشاركونى فيه بأرأكم *
*ليه ديما المحبه مش بتبان غير لما يكون الشخص ده تعبان *
*بمعنى *
*ان مش بظهر للشخص اللى قدامى ده محبتى ليه *
*إلا لما يكون تعبان وابدأ فى تغير معاملتى واعامله احسن من الاول *
*طيب وليه ماتفضلش علطول المعامله جيده مثل ما انا بعامله وهو تعبان *
*الله محبه *
*ويجب ان نعامل الناس بالمحبه وفى كل وقت *
*وقت الفرح وقت الحزن وقت الضيق وقت العتاب *
*فى كل وقت *
*فى انتظار رأيكم *
*موضوع انا اللى كاتبه*
* ياريت اللى ينقله يذكر المصدر واسم كتابه :smil16:*​


----------



## zama (20 أغسطس 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع ده مُهم أوى ..

هو الحقيقة يا كوكو  فكرة المعاملة المتغيرة للأنسان التعبان مثلاً ..

مش بصفة عامة نقدر نعتبر ده قاعدة مُسَلم بيها ..

لأن فى ناس معاملتها واحدة فى كل الأحوال لكل الناس مهما كانت ظروفهم  ..

أما مسألة المعاملة الحسنة لم تظهر إلا فى أوقات رؤيتنا لتعب الأخرين .. 

أنا فى رأيى : إن ده بيرجع لفكر الأنسان ولثقافته ..

بمعنى : إن فى ناس بتحب تشوف اللى قدامها فى موقف كسرته أو ضعفه لتُظهر له الحنان والعطف إعتقاداً 

منها بأنها عندما تظهر عطفها بدون داعى يقلل من قدرها ويضعف من شأنها ..

أما عندما تظهره فى وقت ضعف الأخرين فأنه يشعر بقوته ..

فى نااااااس كده !!

*أقولك على موقف أتعلمت منه فى حياتى ..*

لى أخت سافرت .. أثناء تواجدها بالقرب مِنى كانت معاملتى معها عادية جداً ولكنها تخلو تماماً من أى مشاعر 

تعبر عن المشاعر الأخوية الجميلة المليئة بالحب والحنان رغم أنها كانت تظهر تلك المشاعر لى بشكل ملحوظ ..

ظهرت عندى ثورة تلك المشاعر المدفونة بقلبى بعد سفرها .. !! (( ردى لنفسى "ما كان من الأول يا مينا " ))

صدقنى حبيبى مش تَكبر مِنى ولا خجل ولم أكن أفكر يوماً بأن إظهار تلك المشاعر يُقلل أو يُضعف مِنى ..

ولكنى تعلمت الدرس إنى مش هخفى مشاعرى عن أى حد بحبه ..

ولكنى مازلت أسأل نفسى لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  ؟؟

أيه سبب إخفائها  ؟؟ !! 

I Donot  Know !!
أنا بوجه نداااااااء لكل اللى بيخوا مشاعرهم ما علينا من سبب إخفائها ولكنى بقولهم *.. أوعى تفوتك الفرصة ..*

أشكرك حبيبى على الموضوع المُهم والمتألق ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

*تعليق اكثر من راااااااااائع يا مينا *
*وشكرا ليك على شرح تجربتك لنا لكى نتعلم منها *
*ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
*
*​*
*


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2009)

انا عن نفسى لو حد بضايق منه وجه وقت تعب هيصعب عليا او هضايق انى جيت وعملته وحش  فهو بيصعب عليا يا كوكو محبش اشوف حد تعبان حتى لو كان مضيقنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أغسطس 2009)

عاجبنى خالص موضوعك يا كوكو 
بس صدقنى ساعات حتى لو الشخص تعبان مش بيلاقى اللى بيسأل عليه لان الناس بقت كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى عموما عشان مش اخرج عن الموضوع 
فى ناس بتسأل عشان تكون عملت الواجب وبس مش حب فى الشخص التعبان ده وفى ناس بتسأل عشان اما تتعب هى كمان تلاقى اللى يسأل عليهم وده قليل اللى بيفكر كده الايام دى عموما ربنا يملى قلوبنا بالمحبة لبعض كلنا
ميرسى يا كوكو ومتابعة الاراء ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انا عن نفسى لو حد بضايق منه وجه وقت تعب هيصعب عليا او هضايق انى جيت وعملته وحش فهو بيصعب عليا يا كوكو محبش اشوف حد تعبان حتى لو كان مضيقنى


 
*مش حكايه انى متضايق منه يا ميرنا *
*الموضوع انى ليه المحبه دى مش بتبان غير لما يكون الشخص ده تعبان *
*ولما يكون كويس عادى المعامله وممكن ما اسئلش عليه خالص *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *مش حكايه انى متضايق منه يا ميرنا *
> 
> *الموضوع انى ليه المحبه دى مش بتبان غير لما يكون الشخص ده تعبان *
> 
> *ولما يكون كويس عادى المعامله وممكن ما اسئلش عليه خالص *​


 
ممكن حد زى حلاتى كدا ببقى من جوايا نفسى اسئل دايما بس ظروفى مش بتساعدنى اسئل بس وقت مثلا ما يتعب لا باجى على الظروف ولازم اقف جنبه لانى بيبقى محتاج حد جنبه ولما يخف على فكره هسئل عليه كام مرة تانى لحد مطمن وارجع زى الاول لانى انتا مش فاضى دايما هى مشاغل الحياه يا كوكو كدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> ممكن حد زى حلاتى كدا ببقى من جوايا نفسى اسئل دايما بس ظروفى مش بتساعدنى اسئل بس وقت مثلا ما يتعب لا باجى على الظروف ولازم اقف جنبه لانى بيبقى محتاج حد جنبه ولما يخف على فكره هسئل عليه كام مرة تانى لحد مطمن وارجع زى الاول لانى انتا مش فاضى دايما هى مشاغل الحياه يا كوكو كدا


 
*فعلا مشاغل الحياه *
*ممكن تخلينا نخسر اعز الناس لينا بسؤال صغير مش هيكلفنا حاجه*
*ياريت مانضيعش الفرصه دى اننا نعبر حبنا لاخرين *
*انهارده موجود معانا *
*بكره مش موجود*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عاجبنى خالص موضوعك يا كوكو ​
> بس صدقنى ساعات حتى لو الشخص تعبان مش بيلاقى اللى بيسأل عليه لان الناس بقت كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى عموما عشان مش اخرج عن الموضوع
> فى ناس بتسأل عشان تكون عملت الواجب وبس مش حب فى الشخص التعبان ده وفى ناس بتسأل عشان اما تتعب هى كمان تلاقى اللى يسأل عليهم وده قليل اللى بيفكر كده الايام دى عموما ربنا يملى قلوبنا بالمحبة لبعض كلنا
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو ومتابعة الاراء ​


 
*وهل عمل الواجب ماينفعش غير لما يكون الشخص ده تعبان*
*واسأل عليه وقت تعبه *
*وبعدين يرجع الوضع كما كان عليه *
*ده غلط*
*يمكن الشخص ده محتاج يحس بحب الناس دى ليه وهو مش تعبان*
*علشان يكون فى امل يعيش علشانه *​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى *
> *موضوع خطر على بالى حبيت تشاركونى فيه بأرأكم *
> *ليه ديما المحبه مش بتبان غير لما يكون الشخص ده تعبان *
> *بمعنى *
> ...



موضوع فى غاية الروووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو وانا حصل معايا نفس الموضوع كان معايا خادم من خدام الكنيسه ومكنتش طايقه وبكرهه كره العمه لكن لما حسيت انهو غلبان ومحتاج عطف وان هو نفسيته تعبانه ورقيق وحساس حبيته جدااااا ويستحق احلى تقييييييييم يا  كوكو يا حلى كوكو فى الدنيا


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*المشكلة فعلا ان الحياة بتاخد الواحد في دوامة من المشاغل و صعب تسئل علي صديقك كل يوم رغم انك بتحبة لكن لما تعرف انة محتاج لك اكيد هتسيب كل حاجة و تكون جنبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2009)

*اوقات يا كوكو الدنيا بتاخدنا حتى من نفسنا .. المحبه موجوده جوانا ده شىء مفيهوش جدال لان الهنا اله محبه ووصانا بالمحبه حتى مع اعدائنا .. لكن بنكون مش واخدين بالنا ان فى ناس محتاجه تسمع مننا كلمه او تشوف مننا تصرف يدل على محبتنا   ليهم واحنا بنكون ولا واخدين بالنا أو مش بنهتم لغاية ما يجى وقت واللى بنحبه ده بيتعب او بيمرض أو بيبعد لاى سبب وقتها بس بتصرخ جوانا مشاعرنا وبنبقى عاوزين نعوضه عن كل اللى فات من سكاتنا .. أتمنى اننا منستناش الوقت ده ونعبر كل وقت مش بس بالكلام كمان بالتصرفات حتى لو بسيطه ونقول لكل الناس اللى حوالينا احنا بنحبكوا 
كوكو موضوعك جميل يستحق التقييم واحلى ما فيه بجد ان انت اللى كاتبه بنفسك  *


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الروووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو وانا حصل معايا نفس الموضوع كان معايا خادم من خدام الكنيسه ومكنتش طايقه وبكرهه كره العمه لكن لما حسيت انهو غلبان ومحتاج عطف وان هو نفسيته تعبانه ورقيق وحساس حبيته جدااااا ويستحق احلى تقييييييييم يا كوكو يا حلى كوكو فى الدنيا


 

*ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا دودو*
*وعلى مشاركتك الجميله *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *المشكلة فعلا ان الحياة بتاخد الواحد في دوامة من المشاغل و صعب تسئل علي صديقك كل يوم رغم انك بتحبة لكن لما تعرف انة محتاج لك اكيد هتسيب كل حاجة و تكون جنبة*


 

*بالتأكيد طبعا يا ماجد مشاغل الدنيا سبب اساسى *
*طيب وافرض فقدنا الصديق ده نهائى *
*يبقى فين الوقت اللى عبرتله عن حبى ليه *
*نيجى نندم بعد فوات الاوان *
*ياريت كلنا نتحرك ونبتدى بخطوه اجابيه *
*ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *اوقات يا كوكو الدنيا بتاخدنا حتى من نفسنا .. المحبه موجوده جوانا ده شىء مفيهوش جدال لان الهنا اله محبه ووصانا بالمحبه حتى مع اعدائنا .. لكن بنكون مش واخدين بالنا ان فى ناس محتاجه تسمع مننا كلمه او تشوف مننا تصرف يدل على محبتنا ليهم واحنا بنكون ولا واخدين بالنا أو مش بنهتم لغاية ما يجى وقت واللى بنحبه ده بيتعب او بيمرض أو بيبعد لاى سبب وقتها بس بتصرخ جوانا مشاعرنا وبنبقى عاوزين نعوضه عن كل اللى فات من سكاتنا .. أتمنى اننا منستناش الوقت ده ونعبر كل وقت مش بس بالكلام كمان بالتصرفات حتى لو بسيطه ونقول لكل الناس اللى حوالينا احنا بنحبكوا *
> *كوكو موضوعك جميل يستحق التقييم واحلى ما فيه بجد ان انت اللى كاتبه بنفسك  *


 
*ميرررررسى على مشاركتك الرائعه يا دونا *
*وكلامك الجميل*
*وعلى تشجيعك الدائم *
*وعلى التقييم *
*وان شاء الله هيكون فى موضوعات تانيه من كتابتى *
*وميررسى كمان على مرووورك *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بصى يعمنا طبعا انت عارف عنى كتيير وعارف كمان انى بنزل من بيتنا على المحل وبرجع على البيت وهكذا *

*صدقنى الدنيا بقيت كلها مشاغل ومشاكل ولما بيكون فى وقت فاضى ما بتصدق تستريح شويه لكن غصب عنك لما بتسمع خبر وحش على واحد بتجرى عليه لانك بتحبه بجد هى دى الدنيا مش هسيب شغلى واسال على الناس الناس مش هتاكلنى يا كوكو بس انت عندك حق واجع واقولك هو قاله قبل ما يموت مفيش فايده*

*بحيييك على موضوعك يا مان وعلى افكارك الجامده  ميرسى يا مان*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مروووورك يامينا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​*ان مش بظهر للشخص اللى قدامى ده محبتى ليه *
> *إلا لما يكون تعبان وابدأ فى تغير معاملتى واعامله احسن من الاول *
> *طيب وليه ماتفضلش علطول المعامله جيده مثل ما انا بعامله وهو *
> ​


​
* فى الحقيقة يا كيرلس موضوعك ده مهم جداً بصراحة*
*فعلاً بلاحظ دايماً ان ممكن ناس تهتم بأصحابها لفترة معينة وتسيبهم ومترجعش ليهم غير لما يكونو تعبانين مش عارفة ليه كدا ممكن تكون بسبب مشغوليات الحياة ؟*
*أو لأن الإنسان فى وقت الضيق بيحتاج لأصحابه اكتر من اى وقت تانى ؟*
*بس عاوزة اقوللك انه على الرغم من كدا فى ناس كتير بتقدم المحبة بدون مقابل وفى اى حال من الأحوال *
*وشكراً على موضوعك الجميل*​ربنا معاك


----------



## وليم تل (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا كوكو
المحبة مطلوبة فى كل وقت وحين ولكل نفس
ولكن المحبة الخالصة من اى زيف ورياء
تظهر اثناء الضيقات والتعب ويظهر معدن الشخص الاصيل
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

​


stray sheep قال:


> [/center]
> *فى الحقيقة يا كيرلس موضوعك ده مهم جداً بصراحة*
> *فعلاً بلاحظ دايماً ان ممكن ناس تهتم بأصحابها لفترة معينة وتسيبهم ومترجعش ليهم غير لما يكونو تعبانين مش عارفة ليه كدا ممكن تكون بسبب مشغوليات الحياة ؟*
> *أو لأن الإنسان فى وقت الضيق بيحتاج لأصحابه اكتر من اى وقت تانى ؟*
> ...




مشغوليات الحياه اصبحت شىء اساسى 
بس لما الانسان ده يرحل عن العالم نرجع 
ونقول يارتنا حسسناه بمحتبنا تجاهه
فعلا الانسان بيكون محتاج الناس اللى بتحبه فى وقت ضيقه 
او مرضه واحيانا مش بيلاقيهم كمان فى الوقت ده 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا ماريان وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا كوكو
> 
> المحبة مطلوبة فى كل وقت وحين ولكل نفس
> ولكن المحبة الخالصة من اى زيف ورياء
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا وليم
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااا 
بحيك علية يا كيرووو 

بحب جدا المواضيع اللي بنكتبها بنفسنا اكتر من اللي بننقلها 

الموضوع دة بيفكرني لما مثلا فنان يبقي عايش ومنفكرش فية ابدا ولما يموت نبتدي نمجد فية ونكرمة ونتكلم عنة 

وزي لما يبقي شيء في ايدينا ومنحسش بقيمتة الا لما يروح من ايدينا 

موضوع يستحق التقيم 
يا رب ينفع

برافو  كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

انا من النوع اللى مببينش لحد انى بحبه او بكره

بعمل كل الناس بطريقة عادية جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## geeeno (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*علي فكره يا جماعه انا  رأيي في الموضوع
*
*                                :download:
الانسان لا يعرف قيمه اي شي الا عندما يفقده او علي الاقل ان يشعر بأنه علي وشك فقدانه 
فمثلا الام ممكن تضرب ابنها وتدعي عليه لكن عندما يتعب او يمرض فانها تخاف ان تفقده وانا عن نفسي اعني من هذه المشكله في اغلب الاوقات لا الاحظ حب والداي الي لدرجه انني ظننت انهم يحبونني لانني فقط فرد معاهم يتأثرون به في حاله ان يصيبه مكروه واكد لي هذا الشعور انني كنت اريد ان اخطب فتاه لكن هذه الفتاه التي اخترتها اخترها بناء علي مواصفت خاصه بي المهم انه لايهم ان تكون ملكه جمال لكن والداي كانوا عاوزينها علي الاقل شكيرا علي اساس اني انا مهند فلم يوافقوا علي اختياري وفي ذلك لم يحترموا وجهه نظري وحبي لهذه الفتاه بل انهم استهزأوا بكل ذلك وضربوا بكلامي عرض الحائط وهنا ظننت انهم لايحبونني اطلاقا الا انني وجدتهم ومن غير ما يقولوا لي انهم يفكون في مستقبلي بطريقه افضل مني في بعض الحالات بل وانهم بعد ذلك قالوا انهم عاوزين مصلحتي وبواقع خبراته انهم رأوا  او عاصروا زيجات كثيره فاشله وهم لا يريدون ان يحدث لي ذلك 
بالتالي وجدت انهم يفعلون اشياء تبدوا في ظاهرها من باب الكره الا انها في الواقع هو الحب بعينه بل هو الحب في ارقي درجاته 

لكن انا اطلب من كل اب وام ان يظهروا بعض التقدير لابنائهم  بمعني ان يعاملوهم كاصدقائم لا كابنائهم 
وشششششششششككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررا
*


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أولا

بشكرك جدا للموضوع

ثم

المحبه هى الأساس لكل مسيحى

فالله محبه ,,, هذه المحبه هى التى

يبذل ذاته لأجلنا

وللأسف 


كثيرون لا يعرفون المحبه أصبحت كل حياتهم

منافع ومصالح 

حتى فى الأسر الأبن بيسأل على أمه بالتليفون رغم أن منزله يبعد 

عن منزلها بخطوات

والصديق ( كم يسمونه ) أصبح صديق مصلحه

وأرى للأسف نوعا من الشماته فى مصائب الناس بل يجعلون تلك المصائب

تسليه يرونها 

نادرا ما تجد الحب الحقيقى للأسف

شلام​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

geeeno قال:


> *علي فكره يا جماعه انا رأيي في الموضوع*
> 
> *:download:*
> *الانسان لا يعرف قيمه اي شي الا عندما يفقده او علي الاقل ان يشعر بأنه علي وشك فقدانه *
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> أولا​
> 
> بشكرك جدا للموضوع​
> ثم​
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
وعلى مشاركتك المميزه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

